

Show all programs connected or listening on a network port - mnikhil
http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/324/show-all-programs-connected-or-listening-on-a-network-port

======
CalmQuiet
I don't work at the port level much, but understand that there are usual uses
for several... so that monitoring those for suspicious activity could be part
of an overall security strategy.

Anyone know of widgets or tiny GUI-based apps for Windows/ OSX / Linux that
might periodically monitor (and maybe alert) regarding port activity of
greatest concern?

